# Kerala confirms 3rd positive case of coronavirus



## Haris Ali2140

*Kerala confirms 3rd positive case of coronavirus in student returned from Wuhan*

03 Feb 2020, 12:41PM ISTSource: Times Now

A third case of the coronavirus has been confirmed in Kerala’s Kasaragod district, according to Kerala health Minister Kk Shailaja. The patient is a medical student who returned from China’s virus-hit Wuhan and is being kept at the isolation ward of the government district hospital. The health ministry also updated its travel advisory and asked people to refrain from travelling to China.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ed-from-wuhan/videoshow/73895813.cms?from=mdr


----------



## Bil

So 3rd case has come to fore and God knows how many others are also infected.

Other countries like CAD, US, UK and AUS etc possess infrastructure and capacity to deal with the outbreak, does India have it too? Why I dont see comments of Indians in this thread, who were using *"Pakistani students video"*, as tool for cheap point scoring?

As I said earlier, I will repeat again, once arrived in India, they could be quarantined for up to 14 days for monitoring but what if symptoms show up and become sever within few days? Than what will you do? Do you have guys have invented its cure or vaccine?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Del said:


> So 3rd case has come to fore and God knows how many others are also infected.
> 
> Other countries like CAD, US, UK and AUS etc possess infrastructure and capacity to deal with the outbreak, does India have it too? Where are Indians who were using "Pakistani students video" as tool for cheap point scoring?
> 
> As I said earlier, I will repeat again, once arrived in India, they could be quarantined for up to 14 days for monitoring but what if symptoms show up and become sever within few days? Than what will you do?



Having seen some of the quarantine conditions, and the complete lack of protection for the doctors/nurses; I can guarantee that there will be a lot of cases coming out of those students.

Also according to that possible cases map, there are suspected cases in nearly every part of India. Watch what happens in the next 10 days or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bil

Flash_Ninja said:


> Having seen some of the quarantine conditions, and the complete lack of protection for the doctors/nurses; I can guarantee that there will be a lot of cases coming out of those students.
> 
> Also according to that possible cases map, there are suspected cases in nearly every part of India. Watch what happens in the next 10 days or so.



Thank you and thats why I am questioning them - do they have cure or vaccine already, if yes, than please share with others and if not than gear up for worse to come.


----------



## KhanBaba2

Flash_Ninja said:


> Having seen some of the quarantine conditions, and the complete lack of protection for the doctors/nurses; I can guarantee that there will be a lot of cases coming out of those students.
> 
> Also according to that possible cases map, there are suspected cases in nearly every part of India. Watch what happens in the next 10 days or so.



Can you show us the complete lack of protection for the doctors / nurses that you saw.



Del said:


> Thank you and thats why I am questioning them - do they have cure or vaccine already, if yes, than please share with others and if not than gear up for worse to come.



The Thailand doctors have found that oseltamivir with lopinavir and ritonavir are useful in treating this. All of these are manufactured in India. Maybe you do not know that India is called the pharmacy of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bil

KhanBaba2 said:


> The Thailand doctors have found that oseltamivir with lopinavir and ritonavir are useful in treating this. All of these are manufactured in India. Maybe you do not know that India is called the pharmacy of the world.





> oseltamivir with lopinavir and ritonavir are useful in treating



Is it novel coronavirus vaccine?

Heck even US and China dont have it atm.


----------



## hussain0216

KhanBaba2 said:


> The Thailand doctors have found that oseltamivir with lopinavir and ritonavir are useful in treating this. All of these are manufactured in India. Maybe you do not know that India is called the pharmacy of the world



India is also called a poverty stricken overpopulated slum

And overpopulated slum + new virus = Big problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Their government recommended treatment should help - or mutate the virus into another stronger pandemic strain.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Socra said:


> Their government recommended treatment should help - or mutate the virus into another stronger pandemic strain.


China health admi already confirmed that "Recovered cases" aren't safe from nCov, mostly because of its endless mutation...
The thing, is they don't even know if recovered cases are patient with "no more" virus in them or is the virus still present in the organism but weaken to a point of being inactive...


----------



## masterchief_mirza

A few Indians were claiming point of entry testing of all returnees from China. I was quietly sceptical of this highly impressive claim.

@Axomiya_lora

Whadda load if rubbish it turned out to be. I advise Indian superheroes read the last line of this article.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/qz.com...is-dealing-with-the-coronavirus-outbreak/amp/

Out of tens of thousands of returnees, hardly a couple of hundred have been tested.

Seriously??

I've said it before and will say it again. Pakistan and India can't just copy paste western outbreak containment protocols - they will fail. If a high volume of point of entry testing is not possible for logistical/economic reasons, leave your citizens in China.

Yes friends, you heard that right. India has cut and pasted Euro or US protocols without any consideration for its actual public health realities or the nature of this virus. While proudly claiming some kind of surjeekal striikk in the public health sphere, nobody in India bothered to ask if their government was doing a smart thing in copy pasting the western world. Instead, Indian media slept soundly because Pakistanis in China were criticising Khan for "abandoning" them.

You can't even make this blissful self immolation crap up honestly.

Instead of a functional Indian media, it is reduced to scoring 1 goal against Pakistan while scoring 3 own goals.

India is merely screening returnees or encouraging self-isolation but apparently not quarantining and certainly not testing everyone. Only symptomatic returnees or those who are known contacts of positive cases are being tested. Here's the problem - some people won't report to hospital, some won't even realise they're infected because it can have a mild course. In the meantime, dozens of vulnerable household contacts will be infected. By the time someone is symptomatic enough to get pcr tested, a hundred are infected. Combine this mechanism of spread with suboptimal infrastructure/hygiene/population crowding (like all third world nations), and bingo, outbreak.

Pakistan was right to be over cautious, however, that guard also appears to be dropping. India will have an outbreak and it is likely that Pakistan will also. Not everyone returning can or will be tested.

Nevertheless, what really doesn't help is the apparent willingness of Indian citizens to make up lies to protect their government's recklessness, in stark contrast to Pakistani citizenry's zealous and vociferous holding of its government to account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

There will be more cases in India in coming days and mainly due to their unorganized evacuation from China. They had no knowledge of how virus was transmitted and how to keep their population in check.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

masterchief_mirza said:


> Instead of a functional Indian media, it is reduced to scoring 1 goal against Pakistan while scoring 3 own goals.


Correction, even the 1 goal Indian media scores against its love interest Pakistan gets chalked off by VAR.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

KhanBaba2 said:


> Can you show us the complete lack of protection for the doctors / nurses that you saw.
> 
> 
> 
> The Thailand doctors have found that oseltamivir with lopinavir and ritonavir are useful in treating this. All of these are manufactured in India. Maybe you do not know that India is called the pharmacy of the world.



I cant find the article but it was about doctors diagnosing a case in Delhi, and the picture showed them only using face masks and what looks like hand santizer.

Heres another one thoughof staff and patients at the hospital in kerala; touching the face is the easiest way to get infected.







Heres another one with gaps in the PPE at the wrists






Heres one with someone in full gear, likely treating the infected being next to someone with only a face mask. Same with the doctor on the left.






Heres a shot literally outside an isolation ward. Do I even need to say anything:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

*Indian state declares emergency after third confirmed coronavirus case*

All three cases detected in students returning from the outbreak epicentre in Wuhan

ByJoe Wallen NEW DELHI3 February 2020 • 6:47pm
Three Indian students returning from Wuhan in China have all tested positive for the coronavirus CREDIT: AP/AP
An emergency has been declared in the southern state of Kerala after it was confirmed on Monday that a third person had contracted China's deadly coronavirus.

All three confirmed cases in India have so far been detected in students returning home to the state from the Chinese city of Wuhan.

At least 2,000 other Indians have now been quarantined across the country in hospitals or in their homes after displaying symptoms of the virus.

Kerala's Government described the outbreak as a “state calamity” and said it would implement strict measures to stop the virus spreading further.

All three patients are said to be in a stable condition and are receiving treatment in the Thrissur, Alappuzha and Kasaragod districts.

Coronaviruses are found in animals but they can also mutate to infect humans. This novel coronavirus – dubbed 2019-nCoV by health experts – is thought to have originated at a seafood market in Wuhan where wildlife is also traded.

It has since spread person-to-person throughout China and to more than 20 countries internationally.

The United Kingdom registered its first two cases on Friday in two Chinese tourists who reported feeling unwell in York.

So far, more than 17,350 people have been infected worldwide and at least 360 people have died.

At about 2 per cent, the fatality rate of this coronavirus is lower than the previous Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (Sars) and Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (Mers) coronavirus outbreaks.

However, this did not stop the World Health Organization (WHO) declaring the virus a public health emergency on Friday.

This is largely over fears it could spread unhindered if infections take hold in a poorly prepared, densely populated developing country – as they now threaten to do in India.

The WHO has advised people to reduce their risk of exposure by frequently cleaning their hands and avoiding close contact with anyone with a fever or cough.

It has also advised against visiting live animal markets in areas with infections and from consuming raw or undercooked animal products.

The Indian Government faced criticism after officially advising homeopathy and ayurvedic, plant-based remedies to effectively treat the disease.

Show more
These included drinking an arsenic-based solution which is toxic when consumed long-term and putting drops of sesame seed oil inside your nose.

“The number of Indian lives saved by homeopathy from the coronavirus will be exactly the same as lives saved by homeopathy from HIV,” said Oomen Kurien, the Head of the Observer Research Foundation’s Health Initiative.

“False claims without any clinical data and endangering the lives of those who are at risk of infection,” tweeted Dr Sumaiya Shaikh, an Australian neuroscientist.

Following the criticism, the Indian Government backtracked and said its advisory was issued as a ‘preventative measure’ and not as ‘treatment advice’ and that it has a clear plan in place to combat the spread of the virus.

It has screened more than 60,000 passengers arriving at its airports for coronavirus symptoms, as well as on its land border with Nepal after a case was confirmed there.

India also joined the United States and Australia in chartering an emergency flight to bring back citizens who had been stranded in Wuhan. 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-...clares-emergency-third-confirmed-coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

To those criticizing Pakistan's response of keeping students in China, take a look.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Politics and enmity over health of public...
I hope BJP earned some goodwill among its supporters by "saving" its students from a "fiasco in making" ,display of lack of trust in the Chinese efforts to contain it and registering disgust for the Chinese public/govt. and their practices.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## undercover JIX

@Dubious Please post this news in the following thread where Indians are bashing Pakistani wise decision and cheering Modi's national murder / suicidal decision.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...n-khan-did-nothing-to-evacuate.651944/page-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jericho

Fake news, the Indian gene is too strong to be affected by cheap viruses. This is just made up by people who envy Superpower for evacuating their super citizens

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## undercover JIX

*Coronavirus Latest Updates: 6 suspected cases in Delhi’s RML; Indians to be evacuated from China*
By: FE Online | 
Updated:Jan 31, 2020 5:54:32 pm
*Coronavirus Updates: Meanwhile in India, one student who returned from Wuhan has been tested positive in Kerala and has been kept in isolation.*




Coronavirus updates: A recent study suggested that India is among the top 30 countries with a high risk of Coronavirus outbreak. Thailand ranked the highest having the most risk of Coronavirus pandemic.
Coronavirus Latest Updates: China’s novel coronavirus outbreak has taken 213 lives and the number of confirmed cases have risen to 9,692, according to Chinese authorities on Friday. China’s Hubei province which is the epicentre of the virus outbreak has reported 5,806 confirmed cases, including 204 deaths, official media reported. Chian’s state-run Xinhua news agency reported that 213 people have died due to the infection caused by the virus. The World Health Organization or WHO has declared the novel coronavirus threat as a global health emergency. WHO declared on Friday an international emergency over the spread of deadly novel coronavirus from China to various parts of the globe. This ‘Health Emergency’ is a rarely used designation. it is used for improved international co-ordination in tackling a pandemic.


Coronavirus outbreak: WHO declares global emergency; global stocks, oil tumble as death toll rises

Meanwhile in India, one student who returned from Wuhan has been tested positive in Kerala and has been kept in isolation. Kerala health minister said that the condition of a female medical college student from Wuhan University, who has been tested positive for the virus, is stable and she will remain in the isolation ward of the general hospital in Thrissur.

According to media reports, one Tripura student has died in Malaysia due to Coronavirus infection.

India may conduct evacuation of its stranded citizen from Wuhan on Friday. Two Air India planes are on stand-by for the mission. A number of isolation wards have been created. India has also established contact with over 600 Indians who are living across Hubei province in China and are individually ascertaining their situation.

Financial Express Online brings to you lates on Coronavirus Outbreak. Stay tuned

https://www.financialexpress.com/li...ndia-china-evacuation/1840939/?#liveblogstart


----------



## Adonis

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> To those criticizing Pakistan's response of keeping students in China, take a look.



Very good....abandoning it's citizens have been a trait in the past so nothing new....don't please justify your incapability for not having clue of how to detect Corona Virus (leave aside treating it)...say clearly, we are incapable of handling such situations hence we can very well abandon our citizens....Also, show same resolve of not letting infected people with "Iron Brothers" Chinese...Chinese workers are coming back from holidays in herds from Gilgit Baltistan (CPEC route)... are they being stopped?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakFactor

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> To those criticizing Pakistan's response of keeping students in China, take a look.



I said exactly the same thing brother in another thread. But we have to many Patwari Snowflakes in Pakistan hiding under the Liberal Name.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Folks in Kerala a somewhat open-minded and less ignorant then Modi Hindu , so very unfortunate to hear this news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PakFactor said:


> I said exactly the same thing brother in another thread. But we have to many Patwari Snowflakes in Pakistan hiding under the Liberal Name.



If a mango falls on someone's window shield, it is Imran Khan's fault.

Never mind what N and PPP did.

Sadly Pakistani qawm became bey-ghairat and bey-hidayy and needs to be beat back into line. We can study China and Turkey to see how it is done.

Imran Khan himself wished that before. I think the dandey are coming soon for all these patwaris.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KhanBaba2

Del said:


> Is it novel coronavirus vaccine?
> 
> Heck even US and China dont have it atm.



US and China also produce it.


hussain0216 said:


> India is also called a poverty stricken overpopulated slum
> 
> And overpopulated slum + new virus = Big problem


Let us hope that does not happen. If the pharmacy of the world starts using all it's resources for itself , the rest of the world will end up with big problems sourcing medicine.


----------



## YeBeWarned

whole world should be in Emergency , this thing is way to serious than what people are thinking, if it spread in countries like Pakistan , India and Bangladesh Millions will get infected with little to no medical facilities to deal with such huge outbreaks .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

KhanBaba2 said:


> US and China also produce it.



That is not a vaccine, that is still months away. Those results are also not duplicated yet so hold your horses. As an aside let's just peek at the prices of those drugs you've listed:

"The *cost* for *lopinavir*/ritonavir oral liquid (400 mg-100 mg/5 mL) is around $375 for a supply of 160 milliliters"

"The *cost* for *oseltamivir* oral capsule 30 mg is around $56 for a supply of 10 capsules"

"The *cost* for *ritonavir* oral tablet 100 mg is around $95 for a supply of 30 tablets"

This is just a quick search and these are consumer prices so I don't know how accurate they are for fighting this virus, but how many cocktails of this will India be able to afford you think?


----------



## KhanBaba2

Microsoft said:


> The *cost* for *oseltamivir* oral capsule 30 mg is around $56 for a supply of 10 capsules


The *cost* for *oseltamivir* oral capsule 75 mg is around $15 for a supply of 10 capsules in India


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Adonis said:


> Very good....abandoning it's citizens have been a trait in the past so nothing new....don't please justify your incapability for not having clue of how to detect Corona Virus (leave aside treating it)...say clearly, we are incapable of handling such situations hence we can very well abandon our citizens....Also, show same resolve of not letting infected people with "Iron Brothers" Chinese...Chinese workers are coming back from holidays in herds from Gilgit Baltistan (CPEC route)... are they being stopped?



There must be a laugh react. Come on PDF. 

I think we should tackle the situation by sending in experts there to control the out break. Evacuation can spread the virus to other parts of world and it may not be under control in that situation.

I am not here to argue. Take it or pass it. Never mind.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

jericho said:


> Fake news, the Indian gene is too strong to be affected by cheap viruses. This is just made up by people who envy Superpower for evacuating their super citizens



In Gao they trust..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Adonis said:


> Very good....abandoning it's citizens have been a trait in the past so nothing new....don't please justify your incapability for not having clue of how to detect Corona Virus (leave aside treating it)...say clearly, we are incapable of handling such situations hence we can very well abandon our citizens....Also, show same resolve of not letting infected people with "Iron Brothers" Chinese...Chinese workers are coming back from holidays in herds from Gilgit Baltistan (CPEC route)... are they being stopped?



Let them justify their incompetence and lack of capability .



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Folks in Kerala a somewhat open-minded and less ignorant then Modi Hindu , so very unfortunate to hear this news



Folks in Kerala will have different opinions about our govt .
A sizable majority of Kerala including all religions supports our PM politically and he is our PM.
Kerala is also in Modis Hindu India.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> To those criticizing Pakistan's response of keeping students in China, take a look.



Oh yes.
Nice justification for incompetency


----------



## RPK

All three cases students who left wuhan before evacuation or lock down from china. Kerala is the state which handled nipah virus before. so no need to panic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Del said:


> So 3rd case has come to fore and God knows how many others are also infected.
> 
> Other countries like CAD, US, UK and AUS etc possess infrastructure and capacity to deal with the outbreak, does India have it too? Why I dont see comments of Indians in this thread, who were using *"Pakistani students video"*, as tool for cheap point scoring?
> 
> As I said earlier, I will repeat again, once arrived in India, they could be quarantined for up to 14 days for monitoring but what if symptoms show up and become sever within few days? Than what will you do? Do you have guys have invented its cure or vaccine?



You should give last rites to the kids that your govt abondon in China because of your own incompetency .



BHarwana said:


> There will be more cases in India in coming days and mainly due to their unorganized evacuation from China. They had no knowledge of how virus was transmitted and how to keep their population in check.



Dont cry like after your govt mercilessly abondon your kids in China .
We evacuated our people because we have capability .



BHarwana said:


> There will be more cases in India in coming days and mainly due to their unorganized evacuation from China. They had no knowledge of how virus was transmitted and how to keep their population in check.



We had handled more deadly virus before .
We knows how to handle this .



RPK said:


> All three cases students who left wuhan before evacuation or lock down from china. Kerala is the state which handled nipah virus before. so no need to panic



Well.
Our friends in here is try to desperatly cover their incompetency.


----------



## RPK

India banned all arrivals from china irrespective of nationalities except Indians 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224560894153314305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224560896371982336


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

KhanBaba2 said:


> Let us hope that does not happen. If the pharmacy of the world starts using all it's resources for itself , the rest of the world will end up with big problems sourcing medicine.



Thats not true..The world comes to you only because you make it cheap and thats helps them gather bigger profit at the end of the day.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

-blitzkrieg- said:


> In Gao they trust..



Apparently according to a Maharashtra BJP minister, cow urine and cow dung can cure corona virus.

Indians need not be afraid.

(I wish i could have made this up)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> To those criticizing Pakistan's response of keeping students in China, take a look.



Sorry, we cant let our people die in China because they are our people..... We will bring them in India.We will keep them in isolated place and will provide all medical & other facilities for remedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

SrNair said:


> We had handled more deadly virus before .
> We knows how to handle this .


Forget the virus bud, you sounding like smeagol has me worried.

https://www.rt.com/news/480007-india-kerala-coronavirus-calamity/

A regional health emergency has been declared in the Indian state of Kerala after a third case of a lethal virus gripping China was confirmed there, prompting officials to take harsher action against those evading screenings.
The _“state calamity”_ was announced by Kerala’s health minister KK Shailaja, who noted the designation was not meant to _“trigger panic,”_ but rather _“to create more awareness”_ about the fast-moving contagion, which has claimed 427 lives and infected over 20,000 worldwide since December.

With three confirmed cases in the country, India has begun to take steps to contain the outbreak, but Shailaja said some returning from China continue to sidestep health checks and warned there would be legal consequences for anyone caught doing so.

_“Despite our vigilance, it is sad some returnees dodge health officials. It is really dangerous,”_ the minister said. _“If they continue to do this we will treat it as a crime. We need cooperation of all to tide over the crisis.”_

*Over 2,200 Indians remain under observation for signs of the illness* – which like its viral cousin, SARS, causes severe pneumonia-like symptoms – *with another 84 already admitted to hospitals*. A number of those under observation recently returned from China aboard two specially-equipped Air India flights sent to the country evacuate Indian citizens, many of them students studying abroad. Another 3,000 students remain in China, Shailaja said.

The novel coronavirus, dubbed nCoV19, has been confirmed in at least 25 countries, infecting some 188 beyond mainland China, where the vast majority of fatalities have been observed – with the exception of one Chinese national who traveled to the Philippines before succumbing to the illness. While there is not yet a vaccine or specific cure for the virus, at least 500 patients have recovered after being treated with a _“cocktail”_ of HIV and other antiviral medicines.

Taalian for India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, we cant let our people die in China because they are our people..... We will bring them in India.We will keep them in isolated place and will provide all medical & other facilities for remedy.



Good and do the world a favor by isolating your 1B+ rodent people from the world.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Apparently according to a Maharashtra BJP minister, cow urine and cow dung can cure corona virus.
> 
> Indians need not be afraid.
> 
> (I wish i could have made this up)



Lol it’s top medical science bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Sorry, we cant let our people die in China because they are our people..... We will bring them in India.We will keep them in isolated place and will provide all medical & other facilities for remedy.


Yup. Returnees are already dodging the medics.
https://www.rt.com/news/480007-india-kerala-coronavirus-calamity/

_“Despite our vigilance, it is sad some returnees dodge health officials. It is really dangerous,”_ the minister said. _“If they continue to do this we will treat it as a crime. We need cooperation of all to tide over the crisis.”_

*Over 2,200 Indians remain under observation for signs of the illness – which like its viral cousin, SARS, causes severe pneumonia-like symptoms – with another 84 already admitted to hospitals. A number of those under observation recently returned from China aboard two specially-equipped Air India flights sent to the country evacuate Indian citizens, many of them students studying abroad. Another 3,000 students remain in China, Shailaja said.*

Apparently your government sucks at isolation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

Flash_Ninja said:


> I cant find the article but it was about doctors diagnosing a case in Delhi, and the picture showed them only using face masks and what looks like hand santizer.
> 
> Heres another one thoughof staff and patients at the hospital in kerala; touching the face is the easiest way to get infected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres another one with gaps in the PPE at the wrists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres one with someone in full gear, likely treating the infected being next to someone with only a face mask. Same with the doctor on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a shot literally outside an isolation ward. Do I even need to say anything:



1st photo is a problem but does not look like a doctor / nurse. Especially the person with this hand on his face.

Gaps in PPE are not a problem if hand hygiene is carried out 

3rd photo, the person in face mask is not going in. 

4th photo is also outside the ward. 

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/infection-control.html has guidelines, search for "Personal Protective Equipment" in the page.

"Remove eye protection before leaving the patient room or care area."

"Disposable respirators should be removed and discarded after exiting the patient’s room or care area and closing the door. Perform hand hygiene after discarding the respirator."


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Enigma SIG said:


> Apparently your government sucks at isolation.



Good excuse for us to completely close the border. Don't let any in.


----------



## Enigma SIG

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Good excuse for us to completely close the border. Don't let any in.


We can nuke them if they try to cross the border ya know.


----------



## RPK

Enigma SIG said:


> Yup. Returnees are already dodging the medics.
> https://www.rt.com/news/480007-india-kerala-coronavirus-calamity/



They kept in isolation ward before positive identification. all infected came before lockdown from wuhan.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Enigma SIG said:


> Yup. Returnees are already dodging the medics.
> https://www.rt.com/news/480007-india-kerala-coronavirus-calamity/
> 
> _“Despite our vigilance, it is sad some returnees dodge health officials. It is really dangerous,”_ the minister said. _“If they continue to do this we will treat it as a crime. We need cooperation of all to tide over the crisis.”_
> 
> *Over 2,200 Indians remain under observation for signs of the illness – which like its viral cousin, SARS, causes severe pneumonia-like symptoms – with another 84 already admitted to hospitals. A number of those under observation recently returned from China aboard two specially-equipped Air India flights sent to the country evacuate Indian citizens, many of them students studying abroad. Another 3,000 students remain in China, Shailaja said.*
> 
> Apparently your government sucks at isolation.



1st learn the fact........ 3rd case happened, not because Indian government bringing their citizen from China... She came before only when a Chinese doctor reveal the truth to the world. Otherwise, China govt would not allowed and many more people get infected.

All people came from China are now in isolated plane in India (evaluated people by Indian govt)...... They are not responsible for any kind of spreading in India..... And, again Indian govt has done right thing to bring them back from other country....



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Good excuse for us to completely close the border. Don't let any in.



Please close the chiense border first..... What about CPEC labors from China?



Enigma SIG said:


> We can nuke them if they try to cross the border ya know.



Will you nuke on China because virus are speeding from that country?

_---
Unlike you, I dont blame on China... if this was happening from India then People here would not miss to blame and say many things..... But, its a global issue and we have to fight together against virus...... not against each other..


----------



## BHarwana

SrNair said:


> Dont cry like after your govt mercilessly abondon your kids in China .
> We evacuated our people because we have capability .
> 
> We had handled more deadly virus before .
> We knows how to handle this .



This all is happening because your stupid govt evacuated for political gain risking your population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

BHarwana said:


> This all is happening because your stupid govt evacuated for political gain risking your population.



Nope confirmed cases aren’t from evacuated people. Go save Pakistani students before all countries ban people from China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

BHarwana said:


> This all is happening because your stupid govt evacuated for political gain risking your population.



There is no logic to keep own people in deadly place.if they are not infected now but chances are very much high for infection in future. 

*Wuhan coronavirus: Confirmed cases top 20,000 as China marks deadliest day*
Hong Kong (CNN)The spread of the Wuhan coronavirus shows no signs of slowing, as China reported another major spike in both confirmed cases and deaths in the region at the heart of the epidemic.
The total number of confirmed cases in China stands at 20,438 as of Tuesday morning, including a *1-month-old baby *in southwestern Guizhou province, an increase of 3,235 on the previous day -- an over 18% jump. The death toll is now at 425 in China, an increase of around 65 from Sunday.
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/04/asia/wuhan-coronavirus-update-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## BHarwana

Raj-Hindustani said:


> There is no logic to keep own people in deadly place.if they are not infected now but chances are very much high for infection in future.
> 
> *Wuhan coronavirus: Confirmed cases top 20,000 as China marks deadliest day*
> Hong Kong (CNN)The spread of the Wuhan coronavirus shows no signs of slowing, as China reported another major spike in both confirmed cases and deaths in the region at the heart of the epidemic.
> The total number of confirmed cases in China stands at 20,438 as of Tuesday morning, including a *1-month-old baby *in southwestern Guizhou province, an increase of 3,235 on the previous day -- an over 18% jump. The death toll is now at 425 in China, an increase of around 65 from Sunday.
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/04/asia/wuhan-coronavirus-update-intl-hnk/index.html



See from attacking Pakistan for not evacuating you people are now trying to justify your own evacuation is the very proof that in your hearts this move has created fear of spread. Yes this is the third case but I also know about the 5 who are infected in indias quarantine facility who India is not speaking publicly about. The students from Wuhan who got infected due to careless evacuation. 

There is no shame in admitting this evacuation was a mistake cause this is no one's fault because humanity was new to this threat but the mistake was not following who guidelines. Now those 5 in quarantine facility will make rest sick as well. We have all seen the dance video in quarantine and how infected were allowed to interact with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

SrNair said:


> Let them justify their incompetence and lack of capability .
> 
> 
> 
> Folks in Kerala will have different opinions about our govt .
> A sizable majority of Kerala including all religions supports our PM politically and he is our PM.
> Kerala is also in Modis Hindu India.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.
> Nice justification for incompetency




Kerala I think wanted independent South India they are more educated then modi-hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

KhanBaba2 said:


> The *cost* for *oseltamivir* oral capsule 75 mg is around $15 for a supply of 10 capsules in India



ok and how many of these cocktails will India be able to afford?


----------



## Politico

Do Pakistanis really believe that the virus isn't going to hit Pakistan soon, considering the proximity of Pakistan and China?


----------



## BHarwana

Politico said:


> Do Pakistanis really believe that the virus isn't going to hit Pakistan soon, considering the proximity of Pakistan and China?



Currently India is under travel 3 advisory and China is under travel 4. So it is bigger problem for India than Pakistan. Instead of wishing Pakistan bad luck India should offer Pakistan a way to help India in time of need. We helped China obviously it was an ally but our hearts are big enough to help India as well. We are not hindutava who reply evil with evil.


----------



## PakSword

Pinaka_3 said:


> Nipah virus is more deadly than this virus & is on league with ebola when comes to fatality & is non curable & Indian govt handle it quite well....while most Pakistani in PDF try to BS about India their handsome PM has left their countryman in Wuhan on mercy of Chinese lol



One question:

Is India evacuating all citizens or only those who are cleared of any infection?


----------



## BL33D

The affected people in Kerala were people who traveled before restrictions and without Government help. The people evacuated are in Delhi thousands of km's away quarantined and receiving treatment. But who will make that understand to people on PDF who are looking for reasons to justify abandoning their own citizens. 
Use some logic if you want to mock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

BHarwana said:


> Currently India is under travel 3 advisory and China is under travel 4. So it is bigger problem for India than Pakistan. Instead of wishing Pakistan bad luck India should offer Pakistan a way to help India in time of need. We helped China obviously it was an ally but our hearts are big enough to help India as well. We are not hindutava who reply evil with evil.



https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...s/traveladvisories/india-travel-advisory.html Travel 2 advisory

https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ravel-Country-Information-Pages/Pakistan.html Travel 3 advisory.

Kabhi to information thik se diya karo Bharwana bhai.



Microsoft said:


> ok and how many of these cocktails will India be able to afford?



They are manufactured in India, so available in rupees. Govt can print the notes to buy them. Maybe we will have a slight increase in the budget deficit.

The bigger question is if the Indian government buys most of the available production, what will the rest of the world do.


----------



## Politico

BHarwana said:


> Currently India is under travel 3 advisory and China is under travel 4. So it is bigger problem for India than Pakistan. Instead of wishing Pakistan bad luck India should offer Pakistan a way to help India in time of need. We helped China obviously it was an ally but our hearts are big enough to help India as well. We are not hindutava who reply evil with evil.



Forget India. My concern is Pakistan with its proximity to China and offcourse to India, in the event that the virus spreads wildly in India. Any idea what preventative and other steps are being taken in Pakistan for this virus?


----------



## KhanBaba2

Politico said:


> Any idea what preventative and other steps are being taken in Pakistan for this virus?



Do not bring your people from other countries back to Pakistan.


----------



## PakSword

KhanBaba2 said:


> what will the rest of the world do.


I fear rest of the world will first beg, then die... without the supply of Indian cocktail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KhanBaba2

PakSword said:


> One question:
> 
> Is India evacuating all citizens or only those who are cleared of any infection?



People with symptoms are not being evacuated.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Kerala I think wanted independent South India they are more educated then modi-hindu



South Indians care more about economy, education, and diversity than North Indian BJP RSS cadres. Generally South has no problem with Muslims.

They are also against Hindi as a national language. They want status for their own languages, such as Tamil, Telugu, and Kannada.

They will separate from India in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

KhanBaba2 said:


> https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...s/traveladvisories/india-travel-advisory.html Travel 2 advisory
> 
> https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ravel-Country-Information-Pages/Pakistan.html Travel 3 advisory.
> 
> Kabhi to information thik se diya karo Bharwana bhai



Bhai USA govt advisory nahi medical health advisory by who post Karo.



Politico said:


> Forget India. My concern is Pakistan with its proximity to China and offcourse to India, in the event that the virus spreads wildly in India. Any idea what preventative and other steps are being taken in Pakistan for this virus?



Lol you want me to forget India and talk about Pakistan. 

In India Corona is spreading in Pakistan we don't have any case. So who should be worried here?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224667169159385088


----------



## PakSword

KhanBaba2 said:


> People with symptoms are not being evacuated.


Why? They aren't your citizens? You have left them to die in China?



BHarwana said:


> Bhai USA govt advisory nahi medical health advisory by who post Karo.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you want me to forget India and talk about Pakistan.
> 
> In India Corona is spreading in Pakistan we don't have any case. So who should be worried here?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224667169159385088




*Under-funded and ill-equipped: India's creaking hospitals 'woefully unprepared' for coronavirus*
=================================
*India’s overburdened health infra is ill-prepared to handle epidemics*
*===============================*
While India is preparing to evacuate its citizens from China in the wake of the deadly coronavirus outbreak in Hubei province, many health experts point to the country’s ill-preparedness to deal with a public health emergency of such magnitude. (This report was published before evacuation)
=================================
I am not proving that Pakistani healthcare system is any better, but this is only for those Indians who are trying to act like citizens of a developed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Politico

BHarwana said:


> Bhai USA govt advisory nahi medical health advisory by who post Karo.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you want me to forget India and talk about Pakistan.
> 
> *In India Corona is spreading in Pakistan we don't have any case. So who should be worried here?*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224667169159385088



That's my concern. I am not living in Pakistan and presume that you are, hence my questions to you. If the virus is spreading in India and in China, what are the chances that it will soon come to Pakistan considering the proximity of these nations to Pakistan. And has Pakistan started taking steps to counter the virus?



KhanBaba2 said:


> Do not bring your people from other countries back to Pakistan.



Somehow, you Indians and Pakistanis make this virus seem like some new competition between your nations. That is the stupidity of both nations. The virus doesn't distinguish between borders


----------



## PakSword

Politico said:


> That's my concern. I am not living in Pakistan and presume that you are, hence my questions to you. If the virus is spreading in India and in China, what are the chances that it will soon come to Pakistan considering the proximity of these nations to Pakistan. And has Pakistan started taking steps to counter the virus?



We understand our shortcomings and the first step was to contain the virus by not bringing back the students.

But yes, if there's an outbreak, it will be hard to contain, and not much we can do given the poor per capita physician and hospital beds ratio. Our first priority is to prevent the outbreak in the first place.

I think you have got your answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

PakSword said:


> Why? They aren't your citizens? You have left them to die in China?



If they are already sick, they have to take medical aid in China. Those are the protocols.


----------



## PakSword

KhanBaba2 said:


> If they are already sick, they have to take medical aid in China. Those are the protocols.


Wow, so you are relying on Chinese healthcare system, not bringing them back to treat them?


----------



## Bil

KhanBaba2 said:


> US and China also produce it.



I believe you have some comprehensions. Producing means absolute zilch if there is a no vaccine, which no country till today has.


----------



## KhanBaba2

PakSword said:


> Wow, so you are relying on Chinese healthcare system, not bringing them back to treat them?



Chinese has a good healthcare system. We are bringing the healthy ones back because it is risky to keep them there.



Del said:


> I believe you have some comprehensions. Producing means absolute zilch if there is a no vaccine, which no country till today has.



I am not talking of vaccine. I am not talking prevention. I am talking making people better.


----------



## Bil

SrNair said:


> I am not talking of vaccine. I am not talking prevention. I am talking making people better.



Once effected than chance are very slim and its a myth that it only effects older people. Yesterday I was watching in news that a 44 years old passed away.



SrNair said:


> You should give last rites to the kids that your govt abondon in China because of your own incompetency .



Seriously, is this what I said in my post. 



> So 3rd case has come to fore and God knows how many others are also infected.
> 
> Other countries like CAD, US, UK and AUS etc possess infrastructure and capacity to deal with the outbreak, does India have it too? Why I dont see comments of Indians in this thread, who were using *"Pakistani students video"*, as tool for cheap point scoring?
> 
> As I said earlier, I will repeat again, once arrived in India, they could be quarantined for up to 14 days for monitoring but what if symptoms show up and become sever within few days? Than what will you do? Do you have guys have invented its cure or vaccine?



Speaking of incompetency, since you and your country is utter competent than why do you have 3 cases of coronavirus already?


----------



## Rollno21

Microsoft said:


> ok and how many of these cocktails will India be able to afford?


Just in case you are interested,when there is a epidemic or likely to be a epidemic govt procures the medicine and distribute them free to people who they think might be at risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flash_Ninja

KhanBaba2 said:


> 1st photo is a problem but does not look like a doctor / nurse. Especially the person with this hand on his face.
> 
> Gaps in PPE are not a problem if hand hygiene is carried out
> 
> 3rd photo, the person in face mask is not going in.
> 
> 4th photo is also outside the ward.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/infection-control.html has guidelines, search for "Personal Protective Equipment" in the page.
> 
> "Remove eye protection before leaving the patient room or care area."
> 
> "Disposable respirators should be removed and discarded after exiting the patient’s room or care area and closing the door. Perform hand hygiene after discarding the respirator."



1. The caption was staff and patients

2. "If" proper hygiene is carried out. You dont know if it is.

3. It doesnt matter, someone in PPE should not stand near someone with no PPE. There is a reason why proper isolation requires a seperate room in which to transition from outside to inside.

4. So the only means of protection between the patients and everyone else is just a single glass pane/door, where is the PPE, where is that hand sanitisers, why is she wearing jewelery, they are wearing the full uniform so I assume the only protection they had was the masks.

Here is the level of protection that the CDC recommended during Ebola:







The number of cases in India is going up btw, recently 5 more patients were suspected in Delhi, and 1000+ in Kerala are in quarantine.


----------



## KhanBaba2

Flash_Ninja said:


> Here is the level of protection that the CDC recommended during Ebola:


There is a significant difference between recommendation of Ebola and Coronavirus. 

https://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/handle/10665/137410/WHO_EVD_Guidance_PPE_14.1_eng.pdf


----------



## Flash_Ninja

KhanBaba2 said:


> There is a significant difference between recommendation of Ebola and Coronavirus.
> 
> https://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/handle/10665/137410/WHO_EVD_Guidance_PPE_14.1_eng.pdf



The recomendations are similar


*Personal Protective Equipment*
Employers should select appropriate PPE and provide it to HCP in accordance with OSHA’s PPE standards (29 CFR 1910 Subpart I)external icon. HCP must receive training on and demonstrate an understanding of when to use PPE; what PPE is necessary; how to properly don, use, and doff PPE in a manner to prevent self-contamination; how to properly dispose of or disinfect and maintain PPE; and the limitations of PPE. Any reusable PPE must be properly cleaned, decontaminated, and maintained after and between uses. Facilities should have policies and procedures describing a recommended sequence for safely donning and doffing PPE:
*Gloves*
Perform hand hygiene, then put on clean, non-sterile gloves upon entry into the patient room or care area. Change gloves if they become torn or heavily contaminated.
Remove and discard gloves when leaving the patient room or care area, and immediately perform hand hygiene.

*Gowns*
Put on a clean isolation gown upon entry into the patient room or area. Change the gown if it becomes soiled. Remove and discard the gown in a dedicated container for waste or linen before leaving the patient room or care area. Disposable gowns should be discarded after use. Cloth gowns should be laundered after each use.

*Respiratory Protection*
Use respiratory protection (i.e., a respirator) that is at least as protective as a fit-tested NIOSH-certified disposable N95 filtering facepiece respirator before entry into the patient room or care area. See appendix for respirator definition.
Disposable respirators should be removed and discarded after exiting the patient’s room or care area and closing the door. Perform hand hygiene after discarding the respirator.
If reusable respirators (e.g., powered air purifying respirator/PAPR) are used, they must be cleaned and disinfected according to manufacturer’s reprocessing instructions prior to re-use.
Respirator use must be in the context of a complete respiratory protection program in accordance with Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) Respiratory Protection standard (29 CFR 1910.134external icon). Staff should be medically cleared and fit-tested if using respirators with tight-fitting facepieces (e.g., a NIOSH-certified disposable N95) and trained in the proper use of respirators, safe removal and disposal, and medical contraindications to respirator use.

*Eye Protection*
Put on eye protection (e.g., goggles, a disposable face shield that covers the front and sides of the face) upon entry to the patient room or care area. Remove eye protection before leaving the patient room or care area. Reusable eye protection (e.g., goggles) must be cleaned and disinfected according to manufacturer’s reprocessing instructions prior to re-use. Disposable eye protection should be discarded after use.



Let me just add this here too:

*Doctor in evacuation team takes ill; separate aerobridges set up *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

This is how India evacuated its students can you see any masks to quarantine the spread of virus. See how unprepared evacuation against WHO guidelines can put every one in danger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KhanBaba2

For Ebola

the gown and the coverall should be made of fabric that is tested for resistance to penetration by blood or body fluids or to blood-borne pathogens.

Not required for corona virus

For Ebola

The choice of apron should be, in order of preference:  Disposable, waterproof apron  If disposable aprons are not available, heavy duty, reusable waterproof aprons can be used if appropriate cleaning and disinfection between patients is performed.

Not required for corona virus

For Ebola

All health workers should wear waterproof boots (e.g. rubber/ gum boots) while caring for patients with filovirus disease in order to prevent virus exposure.

Not required for corona virus.


Ebola virus can infect via skin contact. Corona virus infection is only via mucus membrane. For corona virus, eyes, mouth and nose are the points to be protected. And one should wash hands before touching the eyes, mouth and nose. Ebola is at a total different level.



BHarwana said:


> Bhai USA govt advisory nahi medical health advisory by who post Karo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224667169159385088



Bhai

https://www.who.int/ith/2019-nCoV_advice_for_international_traffic/en/ says

"WHO advises against the application of any restrictions of international traffic based on the information currently available on this event."


----------



## RPK

Banna said:


> Pakistan didn't despite pleas from Pakistani students.


Pakistan cannot do the evaluation because they are large in numbers. also they don't have required aircrafts


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> South Indians care more about economy, education, and diversity than North Indian BJP RSS cadres. Generally South has no problem with Muslims.
> 
> They are also against Hindi as a national language. They want status for their own languages, such as Tamil, Telugu, and Kannada.
> 
> They will separate from India in the future.


Even I'm against imposition of Hindi in my state, Maharashtra. That doesn't make me want to break from India lol. I mean you guys don't even make sense. We are not Pakistan who would impose one language over all country and cause frictions in society. We won't make the same mistake that you made in Bangladesh.


----------



## Nilu Pule

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Even I'm against imposition of Hindi in my state, Maharashtra. That doesn't make me want to break from India lol. I mean you guys don't even make sense. We are not Pakistan who would impose one language over all country and cause frictions in society. We won't make the same mistake that you made in Bangladesh.


The main issue is not Hindi imposition. But rapid changes in demographics.

There is unrestricted flow of people from Hindi belt. The locals have to pay the price. Infrastructure is breaking down. Crimes especially sexual ones have gone up. Cities are getting conjested. Outsiders who have no ties with the land are winning elections.

Maharashtra's Muslim population was merely 1 percent in 1960. Mind you most of these 1 percent Muslims were outsiders. Muslim population had shot up to 12 percent according to 2011 census. When Bhaiyya Muslims like Abu Azmi (a convicted terrorist), Baba Siddique or Aslam Shaikh( a petty criminal turned politician) keep defeating local candidates. We have a problem.
Let me give you an example. Bhiwandi was a Marathi Hindu majority district. But the bhaiyya Muslim turned into Muslim majority in a few decades. In the begining these bhaiyyas were only migrating to Mumbai and nearby areas. Now they even go to drought prone regions like Marathwada and Vidarbha.

Western and Souther states have ended up as trash cans of Indian union. Lower class breeders of the North en masse migrate to these region.

Indian central government better get it's act right. Or ethnic separatism movement will become a reality. This is not a joke. Many marathi youth living in the cities want a separate country.

@GHALIB @Mangus Ortus Novem @jamahir @SIPRA @Synchonicist @halupridol @Axomiya_lora @Valar.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Nilu Pule said:


> The main issue is not Hindi imposition. But rapid changes in demographics.
> 
> There is unrestricted flow of people from Hindi belt. The locals have to pay the price. Infrastructure is breaking down. Crimes especially sexual ones have gone up. Cities are getting conjested. Outsiders who have no ties with the land are winning elections.
> 
> Maharashtra's Muslim population was merely 1 percent in 1960. Mind you most of these 1 percent Muslims were outsiders. Muslim population had shot up to 12 percent according to 2011 census. When Bhaiyya Muslims like Abu Azmi (a convicted terrorist), Baba Siddique or Aslam Shaikh( a petty criminal turned politician) keep defeating local candidates. We have a problem.
> Let me give you an example. Bhiwandi was a Marathi Hindu majority district. But the bhaiyya Muslim turned into Muslim majority in a few decades. In the begining these bhaiyyas were only migrating Mumbai and nearby areas. Now they even go to drought prone regions like Marathwada and Vidarbha.
> 
> Western and Souther states have ended as trash cans of Indian. Lower class breeders of the North en masse migrate to these region.
> 
> Indian central government better get it's act right. Or ethnic separatism movement will become a reality. This is not a joke. Many marathi youth living in the cities want a separate country.
> 
> @GHALIB @Mangus Ortus Novem @jamahir @SIPRA @Synchonicist @halupridol @Axomiya_lora



Actually, looks like you are continuously making new jokes. Now also when you said,"*Many marathi youth living in the cities want a separate country." *

Pls dont say this words to any Marathi guy. I am not sure what will happen with you further...


----------



## Nilu Pule

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Actually, looks like you are continuously making new jokes. Now also when you said,"*Many marathi youth living in the cities want a separate country." *
> 
> Pls dont say this words to any Marathi guy. I am not sure what will happen with you further...


Bhaiyye, I will say it to your face. And I know my people better than you


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> The main issue is not Hindi imposition. But rapid changes in demographics.
> 
> There is unrestricted flow of people from Hindi belt. The locals have to pay the price. Infrastructure is breaking down. Crimes especially sexual ones have gone up. Cities are getting conjested. Outsiders who have no ties with the land are winning elections.
> 
> Maharashtra's Muslim population was merely 1 percent in 1960. Mind you most of these 1 percent Muslims were outsiders. Muslim population had shot up to 12 percent according to 2011 census. When Bhaiyya Muslims like Abu Azmi (a convicted terrorist), Baba Siddique or Aslam Shaikh( a petty criminal turned politician) keep defeating local candidates. We have a problem.
> Let me give you an example. Bhiwandi was a Marathi Hindu majority district. But the bhaiyya Muslim turned into Muslim majority in a few decades. In the begining these bhaiyyas were only migrating to Mumbai and nearby areas. Now they even go to drought prone regions like Marathwada and Vidarbha.
> 
> Western and Souther states have ended up as trash cans of Indian union. Lower class breeders of the North en masse migrate to these region.
> 
> Indian central government better get it's act right. Or ethnic separatism movement will become a reality. This is not a joke. Many marathi youth living in the cities want a separate country.
> 
> @GHALIB @Mangus Ortus Novem @jamahir @SIPRA @Synchonicist @halupridol @Axomiya_lora @Valar.



Array Bhai @Nilu Pule: Kiya abhi tak ban naheen huye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

SIPRA said:


> Array Bhai @Nilu Pule: Kiya abhi tak ban naheen huye?


Janab Riwwir saheb, yeh naya PDF hai. Tolerant aur liberal. 

Aur Aapki dua ka asar hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> Janab Riwwir saheb, yeh naya PDF hai. Tolerant aur liberal.



Good.



Nilu Pule said:


> Aur Aapki dua ka asar hai.



My prayers are with you. Allah aap ko khush rakhay.


----------



## sohail.ishaque

well, now the gao-motar rate will go higher and higher.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Nilu Pule said:


> Bhaiyye, I will say it to your face. And I know my people better than you



1st you does not seem to me our people (Indian). Even I live in Bangalore from past 30 years.

I dont find any people from south (Karnataka, Kerala, TN, AP, Telangana, pondicherry) *TALKS like you.*

*Might be you ashamed for your Country but being a Indian, I am not. *


----------



## BHarwana

Banna said:


> *How would they eat wearing masks?
> You can see their masks hanging around the neck.*
> 
> It seems you have developed some complex with the fact Modi govt evacuated Indian students from Wuhan and Pakistan didn't despite pleas from Pakistani students.
> 
> You would be glad to know out of 600 India students evacuated, some 150 odd were Muslims.


Yes that is my point you cannot eat with masks and you cannot prevent spread of virus without masks. So India evacuated everyone to get infected?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

BHarwana said:


> Yes that is my point you cannot eat with masks and you cannot prevent spread of virus without masks. So India evacuated everyone to get infected?



Anyone Infected because india evacuated from China?


----------



## BHarwana

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Anyone Infected because india evacuated from China?


Yes the 3rd case was a student who came from China.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

BHarwana said:


> Yes the 3rd case was a student who came from China.



but not evaluated by Indian govt , Sir....

She came by herself.. The third case of coronavirus is a student who has recently come back from China like the first two cases of coronavirus detected in different parts of Kerala.

Its not related to Indian govt...... Yes, many Indian people are having history to travel to China and they recently, returned from their own. So chances are other people might be infected as well and count will get increase.

So it's not their fault or Indian govt fault. If you want to start blame game then we need to start from source of infection country.

If you want to justify Pak govt decision to not evaluate then again sorry, Most of the country doing the same..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Nilu Pule said:


> The main issue is not Hindi imposition. But rapid changes in demographics.
> 
> There is unrestricted flow of people from Hindi belt. The locals have to pay the price. Infrastructure is breaking down. Crimes especially sexual ones have gone up. Cities are getting conjested. Outsiders who have no ties with the land are winning elections.
> 
> Maharashtra's Muslim population was merely 1 percent in 1960. Mind you most of these 1 percent Muslims were outsiders. Muslim population had shot up to 12 percent according to 2011 census. When Bhaiyya Muslims like Abu Azmi (a convicted terrorist), Baba Siddique or Aslam Shaikh( a petty criminal turned politician) keep defeating local candidates. We have a problem.
> Let me give you an example. Bhiwandi was a Marathi Hindu majority district. But the bhaiyya Muslim turned into Muslim majority in a few decades. In the begining these bhaiyyas were only migrating to Mumbai and nearby areas. Now they even go to drought prone regions like Marathwada and Vidarbha.
> 
> Western and Souther states have ended up as trash cans of Indian union. Lower class breeders of the North en masse migrate to these region.
> 
> Indian central government better get it's act right. Or ethnic separatism movement will become a reality. This is not a joke. Many marathi youth living in the cities want a separate country.
> 
> @GHALIB @Mangus Ortus Novem @jamahir @SIPRA @Synchonicist @halupridol @Axomiya_lora @Valar.


Can you provide proof that Muslim percentage was 1% in 1960?
Yes people from different states are migrating to Maharashtra in search of more economic opportunities but that is bound to happen right? But when these people migrate to Maharashtra, they automatically learn Marathi as Marathi language is a compulsory subject in state boards. I have seen many non-native Maharashtrian speaking Marathi as well. 

Also, there was and never will be ethnic divide in India. I live in Pune and I've not heard one Marathi person talking about wanting a separate country. Please don't exaggerate so much. 

And don't get so tensed lol. Nothing is going to happen to our country.


----------



## jamahir

Nilu Pule said:


> When Bhaiyya Muslims like Abu Azmi (a convicted terrorist),



So Ayesha Takia's father-in-law is a terrorist ??


----------



## BHarwana

Banna said:


> *How Kerala Is Fighting Coronavirus After Declaring It "State Calamity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225042889480142848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224864259168821249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225040753287516161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225035474168963073

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Banna said:


> *None of these people were the 600 students evacuated by the Govt.*


How are they not? You mean to say that those who are coming back were deserted by your govt there?


----------



## zeeshe100

Banna said:


> *None of these people were the 600 students evacuated by the Govt.*


watch this video all of them are students


----------



## BHarwana

Banna said:


> Several people including students have come from China on during Chinese holidays in January 3rd week and before 23rd Jan lock down of Wuhan. When they developed symptoms and they are being tested, so far these three from Kerala found positive.


Lol
What is date today? 
It has been more than 14 days you flights with China are totally restricted anyone who had symptoms would have been know so are new cases popping? 

You genius boy your govt is liar those in quarantine are infected and your ill-advised evacuation resulted in transmission of virus.


----------



## HannibalBarca

The worst scenario is a new outbreak center... in a very high density pop and Poor Health/Management response...
And If India became that... Then the real mess begin... Not even going into the Mutation Frenzy of that Virus and what it could become after passing by India...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Banna said:


> *2000 people have traveled to China in recent weeks from Kerala alone. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A total of 741 tests done for #nCoV2020. Of these 738 have tested NEGATIVE, and 3 found positive. 342 are under process. Also, 5123 people are under home surveillance," the Health Ministry tweeted*.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225066308095496194


Good.
My fear is "IF" a new center appear in countries with High Dens pop+ low Health/Management response, Like Brazil/Nigeria/Philippines etc...


----------



## Flash_Ninja

KhanBaba2 said:


> For Ebola
> 
> the gown and the coverall should be made of fabric that is tested for resistance to penetration by blood or body fluids or to blood-borne pathogens.
> 
> Not required for corona virus
> 
> For Ebola
> 
> The choice of apron should be, in order of preference:  Disposable, waterproof apron  If disposable aprons are not available, heavy duty, reusable waterproof aprons can be used if appropriate cleaning and disinfection between patients is performed.
> 
> Not required for corona virus
> 
> For Ebola
> 
> All health workers should wear waterproof boots (e.g. rubber/ gum boots) while caring for patients with filovirus disease in order to prevent virus exposure.
> 
> Not required for corona virus.
> 
> 
> Ebola virus can infect via skin contact. Corona virus infection is only via mucus membrane. For corona virus, eyes, mouth and nose are the points to be protected. And one should wash hands before touching the eyes, mouth and nose. Ebola is at a total different level.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai
> 
> https://www.who.int/ith/2019-nCoV_advice_for_international_traffic/en/ says
> 
> "WHO advises against the application of any restrictions of international traffic based on the information currently available on this event."



Well one of the doctors is now infected so thats clearly wrong.


----------



## sohail.ishaque

BHarwana said:


> Currently India is under travel 3 advisory and China is under travel 4. So it is bigger problem for India than Pakistan. Instead of wishing Pakistan bad luck India should offer Pakistan a way to help India in time of need. We helped China obviously it was an ally but our hearts are big enough to help India as well. We are not hindutava who reply evil with evil.



Well, you can keep this bhashan of love and chumma chatta to urself. We are good without their help and we won't be helping these gao-motar products. There are other people in the area that need our help and we should be helping them.


----------



## BHarwana

sohail.ishaque said:


> Well, you can keep this bhashan of love and chumma chatta to urself. We are good without their help and we won't be helping these gao-motar products. There are other people in the area that need our help and we should be helping them.


I meant to say ask. Will correct the typo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225124709324378113


----------



## KhanBaba2

Flash_Ninja said:


> Well one of the doctors is now infected so thats clearly wrong.


Does it say he is infected by the new coronavirus


----------



## namefield_empty

masterchief_mirza said:


> India is merely screening returnees or encouraging self-isolation but apparently not quarantining and certainly not testing everyone.


AFAIK, the standard diagnostic protocol around the globe is to screen all passengers returning from the endemic zone for the signs/symptoms of 2019-nCoV and then subject those that meet the _case definition _to NAAT-PCR. India is adhering to the established norms.

What's more surprising is that the latest CoV case from Kerala is a medical student from China and yet is refusing treatment. He/She wants to _pray _his way to recovery.

Such morons are widespread in South Asia. It is only due to the lack of screening/lab facilities and/or deliberate attempts by your Government to play down the issue(to prevent mass hysteria) that we are yet to hear about a single case from your country. Please bear in mind that less incidence of disease near the endemic zone is often due to underreporting of cases. Insipid governments often resort to such thuggery to bolster their fake healthcare stats(not suggesting that this is the way in Pakistan, but it could very well be).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Axomiya_lora said:


> Please bear in mind that less incidence of disease near the endemic zone is often due to underreporting of cases.


This is very true and scary, thousands of Chinese travel to and from Pakistan every day because of China's big infra projects in that country. No reported cases from Africa or South America either where the Chinese have similar investments and projects ongoing with large Chinese workforces, and not just engineers, they take all their manual labour along too in some cases.

https://wuflu.live/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

WTH is that??????????
Tell me it is a joke?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225448337513447427


----------



## Dalit

All the Modi muscle flexing for what? India is going to hide the cases, but it won't be able to.


----------



## Chhatrapati

HannibalBarca said:


> WTH is that??????????


Never heard of Home quarantine?
Not every person who traveled to China needs to be put in a hospital.


----------



## KapitaanAli

HannibalBarca said:


> WTH is that??????????
> Tell me it is a joke?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225448337513447427


Bad reporting. They're not suspected cases, but under observation after returning, or coming in contact with returnees etc. Those with symptoms are kept in hospitals with testing done on alternate days.

The state is taking no chances. Earlier it was reported that some idiots left home. But now the police is involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Chhatrapati said:


> Never heard of Home quarantine?
> Not every person who traveled to China needs to be put in a hospital.


Home Quarantine of SUSPECTED cases... IS a problem... that is the dumbest thing you can do... in the early days of a new outbreak...
As if you can have faith on people NOT leaving their houses/have no external contact when they are "suspected"...
China herself is literally sealing Doors of Home suspected cases...


KapitaanAli said:


> Bad reporting. They're not suspected cases, but under observation after returning, or coming in contact with returnees etc. Those with symptoms are kept in hospitals with testing done on alternate days.
> 
> The state is taking no chances. Earlier it was reported that some idiots left home. But now the police is involved.


The Suspected thing got me... let's hope it is indeed misreporting.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

KhanBaba2 said:


> Does it say he is infected by the new coronavirus



The article said the doctor is suspected of having it.


----------



## Chhatrapati

HannibalBarca said:


> Home Quarantine of SUSPECTED cases... IS a problem... that is the dumbest thing you can do... in the early days of a new outbreak...
> As if you can have faith on people NOT leaving their houses/have no external contact when they are "suspected"...
> China herself is literally sealing Doors of Home suspected cases...


They are home quarantined because they didn't show any symptoms of nCorona. A staff will contact them to check if they show any signs of nCorona.


----------



## KhanBaba2

Flash_Ninja said:


> The article said the doctor is suspected of having it.



Would be strange if he got it since none of the evacuee have it. They have all tested negative.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

KhanBaba2 said:


> Would be strange if he got it since none of the evacuee have it. They have all tested negative.



Testing is not a fullproof method.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

KhanBaba2 said:


> Would be strange if he got it since none of the evacuee have it. They have all tested negative.


India hasn't tested all evacuees. This propaganda needs to be summarily dismissed.



Axomiya_lora said:


> AFAIK, the standard diagnostic protocol around the globe is to screen all passengers returning from the endemic zone for the signs/symptoms of 2019-nCoV and then subject those that meet the _case definition _to NAAT-PCR. India is adhering to the established norms.
> 
> What's more surprising is that the latest CoV case from Kerala is a medical student from China and yet is refusing treatment. He/She wants to _pray _his way to recovery.
> 
> Such morons are widespread in South Asia. It is only due to the lack of screening/lab facilities and/or deliberate attempts by your Government to play down the issue(to prevent mass hysteria) that we are yet to hear about a single case from your country. Please bear in mind that less incidence of disease near the endemic zone is often due to underreporting of cases. Insipid governments often resort to such thuggery to bolster their fake healthcare stats(not suggesting that this is the way in Pakistan, but it could very well be).


I am responding to your prior chest thumping that somehow India can formally test all returnees. Now you accept that India, like anyone else, screens everyone and only tests a small percentage.

Pakistan has no lack of testing facilities, microbiologist expertise or testing kits. Your insinuation is merely propaganda and wishful thinking that many Indians share. 

Pakistan may be deliberately hiding cases to avert mass panic. This is plausible.


----------



## SrNair

Enigma SIG said:


> Forget the virus bud, you sounding like smeagol has me worried.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/480007-india-kerala-coronavirus-calamity/
> 
> A regional health emergency has been declared in the Indian state of Kerala after a third case of a lethal virus gripping China was confirmed there, prompting officials to take harsher action against those evading screenings.
> The _“state calamity”_ was announced by Kerala’s health minister KK Shailaja, who noted the designation was not meant to _“trigger panic,”_ but rather _“to create more awareness”_ about the fast-moving contagion, which has claimed 427 lives and infected over 20,000 worldwide since December.
> 
> With three confirmed cases in the country, India has begun to take steps to contain the outbreak, but Shailaja said some returning from China continue to sidestep health checks and warned there would be legal consequences for anyone caught doing so.
> 
> _“Despite our vigilance, it is sad some returnees dodge health officials. It is really dangerous,”_ the minister said. _“If they continue to do this we will treat it as a crime. We need cooperation of all to tide over the crisis.”_
> 
> *Over 2,200 Indians remain under observation for signs of the illness* – which like its viral cousin, SARS, causes severe pneumonia-like symptoms – *with another 84 already admitted to hospitals*. A number of those under observation recently returned from China aboard two specially-equipped Air India flights sent to the country evacuate Indian citizens, many of them students studying abroad. Another 3,000 students remain in China, Shailaja said.
> 
> The novel coronavirus, dubbed nCoV19, has been confirmed in at least 25 countries, infecting some 188 beyond mainland China, where the vast majority of fatalities have been observed – with the exception of one Chinese national who traveled to the Philippines before succumbing to the illness. While there is not yet a vaccine or specific cure for the virus, at least 500 patients have recovered after being treated with a _“cocktail”_ of HIV and other antiviral medicines.
> 
> Taalian for India!



So?

First check what happened to those kids that you abondon in China.
Now they are asking our help 
Have some shame



BHarwana said:


> This all is happening because your stupid govt evacuated for political gain risking your population.



We knows how to care our population.
If your govt have iota of shame tell those kids to donot ask Indias help at least



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Kerala I think wanted independent South India they are more educated then modi-hindu



I am a Keralite .
Donot try to measure our patriotism.
Opposing the policies of our central Govt is not a new thing for us .
We did that before we will do in future also.

But thats end there . Around 16 % of our population supports BJP and for all of us Keralites ,Narendra Modi is our beloved PM.
We respects him.And will obey him as long as he follows our Constitution.

We Indians might quarrel each other .
That is our family matter.
Foreigners dont need to count on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

Flash_Ninja said:


> Testing is not a fullproof method.


It is actually! Genomic sequence has been made available to enable the institutions devise their own primers for PCR. Assays for conserved regions of the genome help identify all cases of coronavirus infections (lots of false positives may come forth @masterchief_mirza, and this isn't a bad thing as you indicated in another thread that's now closed) and then the non conserved regions can be tallied for specific diagnosis for the novel variety of the virus. It is a foolproof method.



SrNair said:


> for all of us Keralites ,Narendra Modi is our beloved PM.


Well said, friend. PM's post is above all political differences. He is our beloved leader across the length and breadth of INDIA even for those who don't vote for his party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

SrNair said:


> So?
> 
> First check what happened to those kids that you abondon in China.
> Now they are asking our help
> Have some shame





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225305243644317699


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Axomiya_lora said:


> It is actually! Genomic sequence has been made available to enable the institutions devise their own primers for PCR. Assays for conserved regions of the genome help identify all cases of coronavirus infections (lots of false positives may come forth @masterchief_mirza, and this isn't a bad thing as you indicated in another thread that's now closed) and then the non conserved regions can be tallied for specific diagnosis for the novel variety of the virus. It is a foolproof method.
> 
> 
> Well said, friend. PM's post is above all political differences. He is our beloved leader across the length and breadth of INDIA even for those who don't vote for his party.



*Tests for suspected coronavirus patients in the US don't always work, the head of the CDC said*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

Flash_Ninja said:


> *Tests for suspected coronavirus patients in the US don't always work, the head of the CDC said*


This has nothing to do with the principles of the testing process. Inadequate samples or those having suboptimal viral load will have less genetic material for the lab diagnosis. These issues are not specific to 2019-nCoV, holds true for all infections.


----------



## SrNair

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225305243644317699



Understandable since the China is become a home for a lots of Pak girls.
But for India and rest of world ,they trust their govt not some foreigners .
Lol


----------



## BHarwana

@SrNair there 2826 suspected cases of Coronavirus in India of which 2743 are in their houses interacting with their families and making them sick as well and there are 84 cases in Indian hospitals. Who are you making fool? Declaring 3 and hiding rest will some how hide the truth? 
Your govt fucked up with evacuation and you know it. Now they are hiding the truth. 

Pakistan will not make the mistake your govt made relax.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Axomiya_lora said:


> This has nothing to do with the principles of the testing process. Inadequate samples or those having suboptimal viral load will have less genetic material for the lab diagnosis. These issues are not specific to 2019-nCoV, holds true for all infections.



It was literally said at a briefing on the Coronavirus so yes it is specific.

_At the same briefing, Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, also expressed concern about the tests, which he said are worse than those for other diseases.


“We don’t know the accuracy of this test. People who came in were negative, then all of a sudden they were positive,” he said.


“If a person has HIV and I try their blood, I can tell you 100% whether they have HIV. That’s not even near the case with this.”


As  reported previously by Business Insider’s Hilary Brueck, the coronavirus is difficult to diagnose.


Its symptoms can look a lot like the flu or a common cold, and common tests like checking somebody’s temperature are not definitive.


Instead, doctors need to tests samples of mucus and saliva in a lab. This can then be analyzed to see if it contains genetic material that matches the virus.


The CDC says it currently has no way to test for the virus before somebody starts displaying symptoms, meaning that there is no way to identify people during the virus’ incubation period, which is up to 14 days._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

You think Pakistan is worried we are not and nor are our students worried. You have brought coronavirus to India now enjoy it bro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225390787107545088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

BHarwana said:


> Who are you making fool?


A better question would be why is your government making a fool of you. Not a single detected CoV case in your country, you really believe it? 

Cases of nCoV have reached our shores in India and Pakistan much before the official confirmation of the disease, you are living in a fool's world if you still believe that you are somehow shielded by your inept government's decision of leaving your students stranded in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

BHarwana said:


> @SrNair there 2826 suspected cases of Coronavirus in India of which 2743 are in their houses interacting with their families and making them sick as well and there are 84 cases in Indian hospitals. Who are you making fool? Declaring 3 and hiding rest will some how hide the truth?
> Your govt fucked up with evacuation and you know it. Now they are hiding the truth.
> 
> Pakistan will not make the mistake your govt made relax.



Oh really?
Where did you learn?
Whatsapp university .

One more thing.
You donot get free medication in China unless you are a citizen of PRC.
One Indian suffering there and their family need to pay 1 crore INR to cover expenses in China.

So far only 3 cases in India and all in Kerala.
We knows how to handle ,we did that before we will do it again



Axomiya_lora said:


> It is actually! Genomic sequence has been made available to enable the institutions devise their own primers for PCR. Assays for conserved regions of the genome help identify all cases of coronavirus infections (lots of false positives may come forth @masterchief_mirza, and this isn't a bad thing as you indicated in another thread that's now closed) and then the non conserved regions can be tallied for specific diagnosis for the novel variety of the virus. It is a foolproof method.
> 
> 
> Well said, friend. PM's post is above all political differences. He is our beloved leader across the length and breadth of INDIA even for those who don't vote for his party.



Yup.
These Pakistanis are very funny.
They are saying that we are obsessed with them but if there is a terrorist threat or huge inflow of minorities our leaders dont have any choice but to name them.
But until none of our leaders comments about a law passed in Pak Parliament or their political parties.

They have a lots of imagination about our democracy


----------



## namefield_empty

Flash_Ninja said:


> It was literally said at a briefing on the Coronavirus so yes it is specific.





Flash_Ninja said:


> “If a person has HIV and I try their blood, I can tell you 100% whether they have HIV.


FYI serological diagnosis for HIV takes around 12 weeks time since infection, viral antigen tests shows immediate results once sufficient load is achieved. Same is the case with nCoV, and anyone who argues with the principles of the testing method is terribly misinformed.


----------



## SrNair

BHarwana said:


> You think Pakistan is worried we are not and nor are our students worried. You have brought coronavirus to India now enjoy it bro.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225390787107545088



Well we wont stand firmly with some foreigners under our citizens expense .
For us our citizen interest is prime .

They asked for evacuation we did it ,like we did during 1990s when we were nothing .
We will do it again even if that from US also.


----------



## BHarwana

SrNair said:


> Well we wont stand firmly with some foreigners under our citizens expense .
> For us our citizen interest is prime .
> 
> They asked for evacuation we did it ,like we did during 1990s when we were nothing .
> We will do it again even if that from US also.



Here the scope of Coronavirus is expanding in India. You played politics with your citizens life and India will suffer. It is very sad that I have to post this news but BJP virus has brought coronavirus to India. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225363357550530560


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Axomiya_lora said:


> FYI serological diagnosis for HIV takes around 12 weeks time since infection, viral antigen tests shows immediate results once sufficient load is achieved. Same is the case with nCoV, and anyone who argues with the principles of the testing method is terribly misinformed.



The head of the CDC says that testing isnt fullproof, the media says that testing requires 14 days of isolation to confirm. So somehow in less than a week all 300 or so students have been tested and confirmed negative especially considering the shortage of testing kits in other countries and the amount of time labratory testing takes. Yep that sounds fullproof to me nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

Flash_Ninja said:


> the shortage of testing kits in other countries and *the amount of time labratory testing take*s.


I hope you understand the meaning of the words '*real time*' PCR. You should be more concerned about the shortage of PCR kits in your own country and the lack of technical expertise to make them locally resulting in you importing them from Japan, if i remember correctly. 

Whilst, we make our own and have adequate supply in ICMR, NIV and VDRL.


----------



## SrNair

BHarwana said:


> Here the scope of Coronavirus is expanding in India. You played politics with your citizens life and India will suffer. It is very sad that I have to post this news but BJP virus has brought coronavirus to India.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225363357550530560



BJP,Congress or whatever it is .
That is our domestic matter none of your business.
We are screening everyone that has possibility .
We screened 1.35 lakhs for people.
Through isolation and observation.

We knows and entire world knows you dont have enough facility or money for auch elaborate medical SOP.
Then rolling on floor for justification.
Have some shame


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Axomiya_lora said:


> I hope you understand the meaning of the words '*real time*' PCR. You should be more concerned about the shortage of PCR kits in your own country and the lack of technical expertise to make them locally resulting in you importing them from Japan, if i remember correctly.
> 
> Whilst, we make our own and have adequate supply in ICMR, NIV and VDRL.



There we go, it really didnt take long for the tears to start streaming did it. Keep crying gangu.

Meanwhile 5123 people are quarantined, 1 of your provinces declared an emergency. Yep nothing to worry about, keep your head in the sand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Flash_Ninja said:


> There we go, it *really* didnt take long for the tears to start streaming did it. Keep crying gangu.
> 
> Meanwhile 5123 people are quarantined, 1 of your provinces declared an emergency. Yep nothing to worry about, keep your head in the sand.


Meanwhile, this is the reality of those who we evacuated from China.

https://m.timesofindia.com/india/al...tive-for-coronavirus/articleshow/73989997.cms

You don't need to be a healthcare professional to understand that not every Indian or Pakistani living in China will contract the virus. But the possibility increases manifold if they are left festering there, as your government decided to do.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Axomiya_lora said:


> Meanwhile, this is the reality of those who we evacuated from China.
> 
> https://m.timesofindia.com/india/al...tive-for-coronavirus/articleshow/73989997.cms
> 
> You don't need to be a healthcare professional to understand that not every Indian or Pakistani living in China will contract the virus. But the possibility increases manifold if they are left festering there, as your government decided to do.



Yes because our government values the safety of Pakistan first. Hence why there are zero confirmed cases and a handful of people in quarantine. Meanwhile in India the situation is progressively worsening day by day, suspected cases popping up everywhere and thousands in quarantine.

Im sure it was worth the 5 seconds that indian keyboard warriors could have bragging on Pakistani forums

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

SrNair said:


> BJP,Congress or whatever it is .
> That is our domestic matter none of your business.
> We are screening everyone that has possibility .
> We screened 1.35 lakhs for people.
> Through isolation and observation.
> 
> We knows and entire world knows you dont have enough facility or money for auch elaborate medical SOP.
> Then rolling on floor for justification.
> Have some shame


Ufff. Please get some brains. What you are calling screening is a mere temperature check by Indian govt that is not screening. We are also checking temperature at air ports. Coronavirus patients in incubation period go undetected. That was why WHO advised not evacuate. You think WHO is idiot and Modi has all the brains. Come on man grow up don't be stubborn. India is facing trouble due to evacuation.

You don't have to be a rocket scientist to read through these reports. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225360333599993856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

@Flash_Ninja
Brother you are ABSOLUTELY RIGHT to question the propaganda spewing forth on this thread. It is merely conjecture, propaganda and malevolent design.

The CDC has made the following clear in its guidance on ncov PCR testing:



A false negative result may occur if inadequate numbers of organisms are present in the specimen due to improper collection, transport or handling.
RNA viruses in particular show substantial genetic variability. Although efforts were made to design rRT-PCR assays to conserved regions of the viral genomes, variability resulting in mis-matches between the primers and probes and the target sequences can result in diminished assay performance and possible false negative results.

A false NEGATIVE result may occur if inadequate numbers of organisms are present in the specimen due to improper collection, transport or handling.
RNA viruses in particular show substantial genetic variability. Although efforts were made to design rRT-PCR assays to conserved regions of the viral genomes, variability resulting in mis-matches between the primers and probes and the target sequences can result in diminished assay performance and possible false NEGATIVE results.
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/lab/rt-pcr-detection-instructions.html

Now our friend @Axomiya_lora cleverly stated that I mentioned in another thread that "false positives" may occur and he has further insinuated that false positives are not a problem.

He is wrong on both counts. I never discussed false positives as being the major problem. I clearly stated false NEGATIVES. I truly cannot figure how to easily recover said comments on my crappy mobile but take my word on it.

Firstly, false positives are not ideal in this scenario, but when you're trying to stop an outbreak, false NEGATIVES are a potential disaster.

That is what I stated on the other thread and @Flash_Ninja has correctly echoed this opinion with his own posts.


The bottom line at present is that:

1. Testing with RTPCR as it stands is not foolproof because of false negatives. In any case, not every returnee can possibly be tested or will necessarily show symptoms within two weeks hence remain potential risks.

2. The infrastructural problems and population dependent limitations to outbreak control exist similarly in both Pakistan and India, hence western public health protocols require cautious implementation and even modification.

3. Pakistan was definitely sensible to wait and check the pattern of spread before airlifting everyone back. I argue they should even have waited a bit more. But inevitably, the danger with that would be that more folks would sneak back without screening, so GoP had to make a balanced decision. I don't think GoP has done much wrong. Probably India should have waited a bit too but in all probability, it may not make much difference. 

Ncov will reach both India and Pakistan. It's not going to be the end of the world though as it still seems to have low mortality. However pandemics in our nations would have unknown economic impacts.

For the record, closing borders completely will also not help because again, people will sneak across unmonitored. Tight border control is actually the only reasonable solution, which is what WHO recommends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Did Pakistan imposed ban on goods and people from India, yet or not?


----------



## KhanBaba2

masterchief_mirza said:


> India hasn't tested all evacuees. This propaganda needs to be summarily dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> Any basis of this statement.
Click to expand...


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

BATMAN said:


> Did Pakistan imposed ban on goods and people from India, yet or not?



Let me ask, have you stopped Chinese labours to work under CPEC?

Also goods from China?



BHarwana said:


> Ufff. Please get some brains. What you are calling screening is a mere temperature check by Indian govt that is not screening. We are also checking temperature at air ports. Coronavirus patients in incubation period go undetected. That was why WHO advised not evacuate. You think WHO is idiot and Modi has all the brains. Come on man grow up don't be stubborn. India is facing trouble due to evacuation.
> 
> You don't have to be a rocket scientist to read through these reports.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225360333599993856



1st incident started in China last nov-dec. Many people are having history to visit china from India... So surely, chances are there that many more cases will pop-up.

However, you are totally failed to justify your government incompleteness against such virus to handle. and, decision to abandoned their own people in danger place.

All most of the counties are evaluating their people from huwan. India is not alone....


----------



## KhanBaba2

Flash_Ninja said:


> Testing is not a fullproof method.


PCR test can give false positive but not false negative. If the result says no infection, then it is no infection.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

KhanBaba2 said:


> PCR test can give false positive but not false negative. If the result says no infection, then it is no infection.



According to google it can give false negatives too. Generally what i'm hearing is that multiple tests need to be taken after 14 day incubation period in order to confirm it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Flash_Ninja said:


> According to google it can give false negatives too. Generally what i'm hearing is that multiple tests need to be taken after 14 day incubation period in order to confirm it.


Bhai Google kya? These bhakts won't listen if they read the instruction leaflet of the pcr kit itself and even that mentions false negatives.

You physically cannot test all evacuees. No country can. 

Evacuees are screened. Formal testing by pcr (which itself can still give false negatives) is reserved for the high risk cases (I.e. positive symptoms demonstrated at point of screening for returnees, or known contact with known infected patients)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

Flash_Ninja said:


> According to google it can give false negatives too. Generally what i'm hearing is that multiple tests need to be taken after 14 day incubation period in order to confirm it.



They are still in quarantine. So no issues. And are still negative. A few might have caught the bug by now if we had kept them in Wuhan.


----------



## SrNair

BHarwana said:


> Ufff. Please get some brains. What you are calling screening is a mere temperature check by Indian govt that is not screening. We are also checking temperature at air ports. Coronavirus patients in incubation period go undetected. That was why WHO advised not evacuate. You think WHO is idiot and Modi has all the brains. Come on man grow up don't be stubborn. India is facing trouble due to evacuation.
> 
> You don't have to be a rocket scientist to read through these reports.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225360333599993856



So far we Indians knows about our nation more than some others that cant even support or just abandon their people.


----------



## CIA Mole

virus not likely to spread far in gangustan due to gangu transportation, gangu climate, and gangu immune system


----------



## RescueRanger

SrNair said:


> So far we Indians knows about our nation more than some others that cant even support or just abandon their people.



A picture is worth a thousand words, no trace of n-COV2019 in Pakistan despite hosting a population of 60,000+ Chinese in Pakistan... We must be doing something right...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

